# Bankia Gestión "Experta", un auténtico desastre



## spitfire (2 Nov 2018)

hola
os comento mi experiencia con Bankia y sus fondos de inversión;
tengo un dinerillo líquido , unos 60.000 euretes y el director de mi sucursal me convenció para que lo metiera en un fondo de renta variable llamado *Bankia Gestión Experta*, tan experta que en mes y medio llevo una pérdida de un 7%

he ido a la oficina para rescatar mi dinero y el director me monta una obra de teatro para que no lo saque de ahí diciéndome que va a subir y esas cosas.

En fin, creo que estos de Bankia son un auténtico desastre. Es cierto que todos los fondos de renta variable están en negativo pero los del Sabadell, Caixa, ING, están en pérdidas anuales del 3,5% y este fondo de Bankia en 2 meses un 7% de pérdida. De pena, simplemente de pena.

¿Alguien quiere hacer alguna aportación sobre la gestora de Bankia?


----------



## luismarple (2 Nov 2018)

a ver, alma cándida, nociones básicas:

-Nunca se mete toda la tela en lo mismo.
-Nunca se invierte en algo que no se entiende.
-Nunca NUNCA se toma en serio la palabra de un trabajador de banca, especialmente si es un cargo de la oficina. No buscan tu bien, buscan el suyo.
-Si para comprar un móvil de 600 euros tienes al dependiente una hora comparando modelos, para invertir 60.000 euros deberías perder 100 horas en enterarte qué es lo que hay por ahí.

Y por último: que tengas pasta no significa que haya buenas oportunidades para invertir. No tengas prisa, deja la pasta seis meses muerta de asco en tu cuenta hasta que encuentres algo que creas que vale la pena y te sientas seguro apostando.

Con esos sencillos pasos te irá mucho mejor en la vida. De nada.


----------



## luismarple (2 Nov 2018)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> Hay un tal Josef Ajram que dice que eso te lo invierte él y ganas el 200%



otra regla que se me ha pasado: no te fíes de uno que va tatuado hasta las pestañas.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2018 at 02:10 ----------

Si la lección sólo te ha costado 4.000 leiros, puedes darte con un canto en los dientes. Hay quien perdió hasta la dentadura postiza con los pagarés de Nueva Rumasa, por poner uno.


----------



## spitfire (2 Nov 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> a ver, alma cándida, nociones básicas:
> 
> -Nunca se mete toda la tela en lo mismo.
> -Nunca se invierte en algo que no se entiende.
> ...




Gracias pero te diré que ni mucho menos tengo todos mis ahorros ahí, afortunadamente


----------



## Nefersen (2 Nov 2018)

Estoy invertido en 20 fondos distintos, de gestoras internacionales, y todos van como el culo. Cuando baja Wall Street baja todo, estés donde estés. 

Un 7% en dos meses parece mucho, pero hay cosas peores. No obstante, a mi un fondo que se autotitula "experto", ya me hace sospechar.


----------



## spitfire (2 Nov 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> otra regla que se me ha pasado: no te fíes de uno que va tatuado hasta las pestañas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-nov-2018 at 02:10 ----------
> 
> Si la lección sólo te ha costado 4.000 leiros, puedes darte con un canto en los dientes. Hay quien perdió hasta la dentadura postiza con los pagarés de Nueva Rumasa, por poner uno.



Pues un 200% no pero en algún valor de bolsa llevo ganado un 40%

---------- Post added 02-nov-2018 at 02:33 ----------

Ahora está subiendo el dow Jones


----------



## paketazo (2 Nov 2018)

Regla de oro de todo inversor:

Huir de todo lo que se denomine o lleve la palabra *experto*

Un saludo


----------



## tastas (2 Nov 2018)

Lo que debes mirar es el % de renta variable del fondo y la comisión. Si es entorno a un 1% de comisión con más del 80% de RV pues perder el 7% este mes entra en lo razonable.

Y que no sea un falso indexado!

(No creo que haya un fondo de Bankia con comisión menor del 1.5% y para mí un 1% ya es mucho pero al menos no lo catalogaría como estafa)

Edit (sí, me ha dado por informarme sobre el producto): Te han enchufado un pack de fondos de Bankia y te cobran un 0,2% por gestionarte esos ahorros, además de las comisiones que se lleva Bankia por cada uno de esos fondos, que no son precisamente baratos. Probablemente estés pagando más de un 2% y muchos fondos ni siquiera tendrán la excusa de ser activos para ser tan caros. A eso le llaman low cost en El País.
Yo cogía el dinero y me iba a cualquier otro sitio sin dudarlo. Que engañen a su puta madre.

Taptap


----------



## Bubble Boy (2 Nov 2018)

Hasta Bankia he leído.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (2 Nov 2018)

Lo primero es conservar la calma. En la renta variable la volatilidad es parte del juego, y has tenido la mala suerte de entrar justo antes de una corrección fuerte.

Es como el que compra un zulito por 100.000 y al mes ve uno igual a la venta por 96000. El problema es que en la renta variable, el que no sabe como funciona MIRA TODOS LOS DÍAS la valoración de liquidación y cree que ha perdido dinero, cuando esto no es así.

Además de los errores que han señalado algunos amigos, voy a dar consejos para inversiones futuras:
-Cuando empezamos a invertir a partir de una cantidad respetable (y 60.000 euros ya es un pellizco), es mejor históricamente invertirlo todo de golpe a largo plazo, pero psicológicamente ayuda más hacer aportaciones de forma periódica. Por ejemplo, cada mes meter 1000 euros. Eso hace que el timing de la inversión no sea crucial, y no vas a sufrir tanto la volatilidad.

-Invertir en lo que nos recomienda el banco es un gran error. Las comisiones en cascada (suelen ser fondos de fondos) hacen que la rentabilidad a la larga se resienta mucho.

-Hay que CONFIAR en las inversiones que haces. Es la única forma no solo de aguantar la volatilidad, sino de que encima si baja metas más. Por ejemplo, mi cartera larga este mes ha tenido una caída del 12% (algunos valores han caido un 20%)... ¿He vendido? NO, ni se me pasa por la cabeza, porque sé que tarde o temprano los precios convergen al valor que hay en los negocios. Si yo no tengo una información que me diga que el negocio va a peor, no tengo porque vender porque a las gacelillas les salten los stops y vendan en manada. El problema de estos fondos, es que son encapsulados de fondos que no sabes en que carajo estás invertido y cuando bajan a plomo, como no CONFÍAS en lo que no sabes que es, pues huyes como gacelilla asustada materializando la pérdida (que es el único momento en el que es pérdida)

-Hay que formarse a muerte. Si no te gusta es un coñazo... pero es que a partir de cierto capital, la gestión eficiente de este es casi más importante que el puesto de trabajo que puedas tener. Si no te ves capaz, pues entonces has de delegar en buenos gestores, cuyo sueldo dependa de los resultados.


----------



## spitfire (2 Nov 2018)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Lo primero es conservar la calma. En la renta variable la volatilidad es parte del juego, y has tenido la mala suerte de entrar justo antes de una corrección fuerte.
> 
> Es como el q



Gracias, es buena apreciación


----------



## subvencionados (2 Nov 2018)

Yo compré en el 2007 BBVA a 20 y algo. A la semana empezó una primera gran corrección y se puso a 18,5. Vendí.

Si hubiera seguido el consejo de los "ejpertos", hoy habría perdido hasta la camisa, por el tema del sesgo de los costes hundidos. ¿Ahora voy a salir, y sí......?


----------



## DraghiEmpire (3 Nov 2018)

La gente de los fondos es que no han sido barridos del proceso darwiniano que son los mercados, solo han barrido a sus clientes. En el IEB se da mucho derivado y demás productos financieros, pero a la hora de la verdad no tienen ni puta idea de como se mueve un mercado, los principales participantes, los HFT... Asume que como cantamañanas que eres tu dinero estará gestionado por cantamañanas, los gestores top que realmente valen la pena están en Hedge Funds en USA y no tocan tu dinero a no ser que se trate de mas de 1 kilo (y dando gracias)
Si quieres ganar dinero, te toca chapar y estar unos años perdiendo dinero hasta que comiences a ser rentable.

Me encanta el pensamiento de ciertas personas "VOY A ENFRENTARME A LAS INSTITUCIONES MAS CAPITALIZADAS DEL PLANETA Y A LOS SISTEMAS MAS COMPLEJOS DE NEGOCIACIÓN Y VOY A GANAR DINERO PORQUE LA SOLUSIÓN ESTÁ EN INVERTIR, ME LO HA DICHO EL TRABAJAR DESDE CASA"

Cuando tu operas en bolsa es como una puta guerra nuclear. Hay varios paises con armas químicas, biológicas, nucleares, misiles, barcos, aviones (Goldman Sachs, blackrock, vanguard group, citadel, JP...), luego hay grupos muy bien armados tremendamente protegidos y con bunkers (Los hedge funds), también hay unos tíos en pelotas, desarmados y con un iq de 50 puntos, esos son los fondos de inversión que nos ofrecen en el banco. Por último estás tu, el inversor retail, con un palo de madera luchando con las todopoderosas instituciones, lo único que tienes a tu favor son tus conocimientos. TODO ELLO POR SUPUESTO SUPERVISADO POR LOS TODOPODEROSOS BANCOS CENTRALES.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (3 Nov 2018)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> La gente de los fondos es que no han sido barridos del proceso darwiniano que son los mercados, solo han barrido a sus clientes. En el IEB se da mucho derivado y demás productos financieros, pero a la hora de la verdad no tienen ni puta idea de como se mueve un mercado, los principales participantes, los HFT... Asume que como cantamañanas que eres tu dinero estará gestionado por cantamañanas, los gestores top que realmente valen la pena están en Hedge Funds en USA y no tocan tu dinero a no ser que se trate de mas de 1 kilo (y dando gracias)
> Si quieres ganar dinero, te toca chapar y estar unos años perdiendo dinero hasta que comiences a ser rentable.
> 
> Me encanta el pensamiento de ciertas personas "VOY A ENFRENTARME A LAS INSTITUCIONES MAS CAPITALIZADAS DEL PLANETA Y A LOS SISTEMAS MAS COMPLEJOS DE NEGOCIACIÓN Y VOY A GANAR DINERO PORQUE LA SOLUSIÓN ESTÁ EN INVERTIR, ME LO HA DICHO EL TRABAJAR DESDE CASA"
> ...



Aunque sea por entretenimiento, me ha recordado a este libro, que recomiendo:
La Guerra Financiera Asimétrica: Manual práctico de inversión indexada. La batalla por la rentabilidad del pequeño inversor eBook: David Nuñez Longueira, Santiago Casal Pereira: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle

Al final, al inversor retail que no quiere formarse, lo único que le queda es diversificación (temporal, geografica y sectorial), el b&h, el aislamiento del ruido del mercado (LO MÁS IMPORTANTE) y la indexación. Pero yo creo que con ese tipo de planteamiento sí que es fácil ser rentable o al menos preservar el capital y el poder de compra.

En lo demás estoy bastante de acuerdo. Ir al mercado a ganarse la vida a pelo sin formarse muchos años (y lo que es peor, en un ecosistema en el que formarse es MUY difícil por la cantidad de malos recursos que hay) es un suicidio. Y a la guerra hay que ir con todas las armas (derivados, elusión fiscal, sistemas automáticos de apoyo), porque si no es como ir a la guerra total con un tirachinas. Y aun con todo eso hay que tener suerte, y ser bueno.


----------



## Poseidón (3 Nov 2018)

A ver a ver a ver si lo he entendido. Sabes que todos los fondos variables estan en perdidas y aun asi metes 60000 euros en uno de esos fondos... Para mas inri en un banco de conocidos ladrones nacionales.

Señoria, declaro al OP culpable del delito de dilapidar su dinero.


----------



## Funciovago (3 Nov 2018)

Hay tres formas efectivas de perder dinero: el juego, las mujeres y los *especialistas*. El juego es el más rápido, las mujeres el más placentero, y los *especialistas *el más seguro.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (3 Nov 2018)

Vamos, que te han colado unas preferentes.

Sera que no han salido estos temas en tontavision.

Un saludo.


----------



## Efraim (3 Nov 2018)

Por lo que veo, eso de Bankia Gestión Experta tiene cuatro fondos (o fondos de cuatro tipos, no sé), que son "Tranquila", "Creciente", "Equilibrada", "Avanzada", con diferentes grados de volatilidad prevista. ¿En cuál de ellos estás? Y, si fuera posible, ¿no tendrás el prospecto del fondo para que podamos echarle un ojo? Eso o información sobre qué en qué empresas está invertido, o al menos cuáles tienen más peso.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2018)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> La inversión (más allá de a largo plazo en cosas muy estables y seguras rollo bonos del estado) no deja de ser una pseudociencia al nivel de la videncia, los posos del café o la acupuntura.



Madre de Dios, buen ejemplo has puesto, bonos del estado.

Dales un par de años y verá cuanto valen.


----------



## orbeo (3 Nov 2018)

Con que ponga el Isin es suficiente


Efraim dijo:


> Por lo que veo, eso de Bankia Gestión Experta tiene cuatro fondos (o fondos de cuatro tipos, no sé), que son "Tranquila", "Creciente", "Equilibrada", "Avanzada", con diferentes grados de volatilidad prevista. ¿En cuál de ellos estás? Y, si fuera posible, ¿no tendrás el prospecto del fondo para que podamos echarle un ojo? Eso o información sobre qué en qué empresas está invertido, o al menos cuáles tienen más peso.


----------



## tastas (3 Nov 2018)

Efraim dijo:


> Por lo que veo, eso de Bankia Gestión Experta tiene cuatro fondos (o fondos de cuatro tipos, no sé), que son "Tranquila", "Creciente", "Equilibrada", "Avanzada", con diferentes grados de volatilidad prevista. ¿En cuál de ellos estás? Y, si fuera posible, ¿no tendrás el prospecto del fondo para que podamos echarle un ojo? Eso o información sobre qué en qué empresas está invertido, o al menos cuáles tienen más peso.



Sea lo que sea hay una noticia de el país donde se anun... informa de este tema y las comisiones están entorno al 2%. Con eso ya se descalifica directamente cualquier fondo de inversión.

Taptap


----------



## herodes2 (3 Nov 2018)

Poco a poco los foros se van llenando de mensajes de este tipo, también venimos comentando hace tiempo que se va a por el dinero de los plazofijeros de dos formas; una los que lo meten en ladrillo y otra los que les venden estos fondos "garantizados" que van a dar mucho más que el 0% de un triste depósito pero, oh casualidad el mio va mal y encima me cobran un 2% vaya como vaya. Cuantas veces se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que los productos de los bancos están orientados a barrer para casa, pues no se que coño poder de persuasión puede tener un comercial que nos encierra en un despacho cuyo único objetivo es vender cientos de miles de € de un fondo pero a nada que le hagas una pregunta un poco técnica te darás cuenta que es un simple mercachifle .


----------



## orbeo (3 Nov 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Sea lo que sea hay una noticia de el país donde se anun... informa de este tema y las comisiones están entorno al 2%. Con eso ya se descalifica directamente cualquier fondo de inversión.
> 
> Taptap



Hombre si solo tiene un TER del 2% barato me parece para ser lo que es.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (3 Nov 2018)

Seguro que son charos las que hacen las infografias de esas mierdas de fondos.

Te hago yo uno así en 5 minutos.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Nov 2018)

Seguid metiendo pasta en fondos”ejpertos” que cobran barbaridades.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2018)

Expertos en perder tu dinero...


----------

